# Melde mich zurück



## Vera44 (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
melde mich nun nach 4 Jahren zurück. Einige von Euch kennen mich vielleicht noch. Ich musste in ein Neubaugebiet umziehen und dachte ich werde niemals wieder einen Teich haben. Die Grundstücke sind nicht sehr groß und deshalb war keine Planung für einen Teich in Aussicht. Im letzten Jahr haben wir aus Wehmut eine Katzen/Vogeltränke mit Pflanzen und Goldfischen gebaut. Nun soll es doch einen kleinenTeich geben und ich freue mich wie Bolle. Es werden nur ca. 10.000 l aber immerhin. 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2020)

Herzlichen Willkommen zurück.
Will ja nicht __ unken, glaub aber das hab ich Prophezeit


----------



## Vera44 (2. Mai 2020)

Danke, dann hattest Du ja Recht. Ich freue mich schon, klein, hoffentlich fein, der Bagger ist bestellt....


----------



## toschbaer (2. Mai 2020)

ach vera


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2020)

Wie meinst Du das denn


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo, hier Bilder der Anfang vom Ende.... der Bau der Katzen/-Vogeltränke
Anschließend mit 5 kleinen Goldfischen die überwintert haben und letzte Woche ausgezogen sind.
Die Planung: ein neuer Koiteich, gemauert, ca. 5m x 2,50m und 1m x 2,50m  Pflanzteich.


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2020)

nach Fertigstellung


----------



## toschbaer (4. Mai 2020)

Schön das Du wieder dabei bist


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Vera, 

welcome back! Hübsches Becken - aber da ist doch jede Menge Platz für einen schönen Koiteich. Rasen wird eh überbewertet, den muss man nur gießen und ständig mähen. Was für ein Aufwand, wenn man statt dessen doch besser am Teich sitzen könne...


----------

